# Whats going wrong??



## xtreme_s10 (Mar 14, 2005)

My fry tank has been going great for the last 2 weeks .. all of a sudden they are all starting to die. Is this normal to have more than half die off??? I've been feeding brine shrip 2 times a day. Water temp is at 84, 0ppm of amonia and they are in a 10 gal tank. I have a mini filter with a sponge attached to the inlet pipe for filtration. ( could there be too much current for them?? )

Any suggestions would be great.


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

xtreme_s10 said:


> My fry tank has been going great for the last 2 weeks .. all of a sudden they are all starting to die. Is this normal to have more than half die off??? I've been feeding brine shrip 2 times a day. Water temp is at 84, 0ppm of amonia and they are in a 10 gal tank. I have a mini filter with a sponge attached to the inlet pipe for filtration. ( could there be too much current for them?? )
> 
> Any suggestions would be great.
> 
> ...


maybe dieing of starvation? shrimp not fillin thier appatite? Try bloddworms.


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

Yes its not uncommon to lose alot......Are you feeding them real good, and see them turn orange in the bellies????

What size is your fry tank? Also I wouldnt reccomend bloodworms for 2 week old fry, they are not big enough yet.


----------



## xtreme_s10 (Mar 14, 2005)

yes they seem to be eating well... i see they have orange bellies and they are in a 10 gallon tank.

Where would i get bloodworms, would Big Als carry them?


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

any pet store. are you doing waterchanges?
wes


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

xtreme_s10 said:


> yes they seem to be eating well... i see they have orange bellies and they are in a 10 gallon tank.
> 
> Where would i get bloodworms, would Big Als carry them?
> [snapback]1172125[/snapback]​


Yes like Wes said, but I really recomend you dont feed them bloodworms untill atleast 1 month old, if they are to small they will choke on them and die, belive me I know this from experience.

Dont be dissapointed if you lost alot, think about it if they lay 3000 eggs and you lose half that is pretty normal, some of the old school guys like nubsmoke and hollywood, sure they can probually get 1500 out of a batch, but you know how many batches those guys have raised. You will probually get more chances...most I have gotten is like 500, I get bigger numbers just cause mine spawn so much....


----------



## Piraya33 (May 26, 2005)

Losing a lot of them is normal. I got about half of my first batch to survive. The second batch only 8 survived for some unknown reason. I am hoping to do a lot better with the third batch that they just had.


----------



## xtreme_s10 (Mar 14, 2005)

Yes i am doing small waterchanges... when i suck the dead ones out i replace the water with water from the parent tank..Just small amounts though, i dont want to change the water chem, too much...

Should i be doing larger water changes???

How often are you guys feeding them.. and at what times in the day??


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

I had 24 my first batch ever. The bigger the tank the better the odds of more surviving


----------



## nubsmoke (Feb 4, 2004)

Let me add some info. I have always used 20 gal longs to raise fry, until I needed the space for new fish. I switched over to 10 gal fry tanks and have used them for the last 6 batches. Be careful about using too big of a tank too soon, the fry have a harder time getting enough brine shrimp. I have tried to raise some in a 125 gal first , and they couldn't get enough shrimp to live! I tried a 55 gal next, still a little too big! So I would'nt go much bigger than a 20 /29 gal tank. I usually feed fry 3-4 times a day, and usually clean/change water before each feeding. What do the dead fry look like? Are they white/"fungusy" , or are they very small compared to the rest? sometimes the smaller/weaker just won't eat, and wither away.I have had some losses where the larger fry have picked the eyes out of other fry, but this happens about 4-5 weeks into their growth.I also don't think current is a major problem, how much can you have in a 10 gal using sponge filters! Keep trying , it will get easier!


----------

